# Book swap/trade?



## Capt. Vick (Jun 16, 2022)

Along the lines of the thread I'll Trade U 4 That thread, but with books. Have a book you don't want anymore, know you're not gonna read again or somehow ended up with two copies? Maybe you can swap it for a book someone else finds surplus to their needs. I imagine listing what you want to swap and what you wouldn't mind getting in return. My understanding is that this would be OK as money doesn't change hands. Anyway, I'll kick it off:

What I have for trade:







What I wouldn't mind getting in return:

Pretty much any book from the Christopher Shores/Grub Street Publishing series except "Fledgling Eagles" or IIRC "Airwar over Burma", the third book in the above series.

So with any luck us bibliophiles can expand our libraries with only shipping cost. Let's see how it goes. 🤞

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 16, 2022)

Brilliant idea.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2022)

Nice idea but I've actually been donating my old books to raise funds for our Mosquito restoration.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm down to about 60 or so books, with ten or twelve I'd part with, mostly non-aviation history of one sort or the other.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 18, 2022)

Here a some more that I wouldn't mind trading for other books in the same Putnam or Naval Institute series...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SamuelK (Jul 19, 2022)

I have Dust Clouds in the Middle East that I just finished about two months ago, and I would be willing to do a swap.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 19, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I'm down to about 60 or so books, with ten or twelve I'd part with, mostly non-aviation history of one sort or the other.



I'm not sure you can visit the forum any more. Such a small number of books counts as a criminal offence in certain dark and murky corners of this place. 

Just look at some of the model stashes. Many of us have the same "problem" with books.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2022)

Maybe he meant 60 boxes of books? I'm not sure its possible to own only "60" books.

We might have to come up with a Scarlet "B" badge.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 19, 2022)

Some I have for sale, trade or swap (will consider all offers):


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 19, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> I'm not sure you can visit the forum any more. Such a small number of books counts as a criminal offence in certain dark and murky corners of this place.
> 
> Just look at some of the model stashes. Many of us have the same "problem" with books.



When I lived in SoCal, I had upwards of 800 books, mostly history with some science and a smattering of fiction thrown in. This included a complete set of Morison's _The History of United States Naval Operations in World War II_ and a complete first-printing of Churchill's WWII memoirs. All were read, sometimes several times.

When I returned to Texas about ten years ago, I had to downsize, so I donated a few hundred to the county library, and the keepers I stored in my ex's garage. She, unfortunately, had a crummy garage and they got mold and rat-piss on them, and after about a year she got rid of them and only then told me. Hmph. I knew I left her for a reason.

Anyway, the books I currently own have been bought at local thrift-stores/used book stores, and more recently online from recommendations here. My small mobile home just doesn't have much storage space, and my prob -- er, _hobby_ -- is mainly guitars, so I've got four guitars and three amplifiers, along with a couple of speaker cabs, taking up real estate.

You can see my small bookshelf on the right of this pic of my main rig:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 19, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> When I lived in SoCal, I had upwards of 800 books, mostly history with some science and a smattering of fiction thrown in. This included a complete set of Morison's _The History of United States Naval Operations in World War II_ and a complete first-printing of Churchill's WWII memoirs. All were read, sometimes several times.
> 
> When I returned to Texas about ten years ago, I had to downsize, so I donated a few hundred to the county library, and the keepers I stored in my ex's garage. She, unfortunately, had a crummy garage and they got mold and rat-piss on them, and after about a year she got rid of them and only then told me. Hmph. I knew I left her for a reason.
> 
> ...



I want to put that post in a "Things that made you sad today" thread. So sorry you had to go through all that trauma, mate. Also understand the question of priorities.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 19, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> I want to put that post in a "Things that made you sad today" thread. So sorry you had to go through all that trauma, mate. Also understand the question of priorities.



Nothing to be sad about, really. I got to read the books, and learned so much from doing so, and while books are more than just material things insofar as they provide informational content, at the same time at least a few hundred people got to read what I myself read as well -- not to mention that the VC library system was able to sell them in their used-bookstore and thus that helped finance an arm of our government that is woefully underfunded. So my material loss was relatively small, and even on the back-end I got some non-monetary compensation.

I should probably get a Kindle sort-of thing so that I can resume building a solid library without having to worry about space considerations. But I also like buying books recommended here, especially by the authors in our membership. SnowyGrouch is next up on my order list, I think, as I really need to learn the ins and outs of engine procurement.

At any rate, I've got a few books I'll give away if the donee in question is willing to pay for shipping. I'll take a pic of those books I'm willing to part with and post it sometime soon in this thread, and hopefully someone else can get as much from them as I did. Most of that small numnber are not directly related to aviation, but rather deal with WWII history in general.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 19, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Along the lines of the thread
> I'll Trade U 4 That thread, but with books. Have a book you don't want anymore, know you're not gonna read again or somehow ended up with two copies? Maybe you can swap it for a book someone else finds surplus to their needs. I imagine listing what you want to swap and what you wouldn't mind getting in return. My understanding is that this would be OK as money doesn't change hands. Anyway, I'll kick it off:
> 
> What I have for trade:
> ...



These two have gone on to another lover of the sort I'm afraid.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 19, 2022)

SamuelK said:


> I have Dust Clouds in the Middle East that I just finished about two months ago, and I would be willing to do a swap.



Do you mean "Dust Clouds: Air War for East Africa, Iraq, Syria, Iran and Madagascar, 1940-42"?


----------



## SamuelK (Jul 20, 2022)

Yes, that book.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 20, 2022)

Shucks...I forgot I had that one.


----------

